# Nafa **** sale



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Reading on the internet that our section **** TANKED. Anyone of you shippers out there, that could give a report? Also heard that the beaver tanked.??


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Wasn't as good as last year but had one nice beaver go for $59 and the other didn't sell. Averaged $20 on ****, a couple 3xl went for $26 and the L - XL went between $11 - $13.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Should have bought some of the coyotes instead of the **** Roger. Beaver in the crapper also.

Jim


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm hearing **** aves. of 10-15 with the lg and xl unsold. Sounds like a 10-12 after comm. how did the beaver do? Not talking about one at 60. Need numbers to show an ave.. Didn't anyone have 2-300 ****? Don't report prices on one or two hides. That's STUPID.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

They don't sell one or two hides, there were 200 other hides that went for the same price. Stupid. There were over a thousand **** hides in the lot that went for $26. Stupid. Sounds like you're just looking for ammo so you can low-ball your next customer. Stupid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

ok chief. I did get the skinny, and everything with the exception of rats suffered major declines. Most items were 25-50% cheaper than last year. Basically, the market declined dramatically. Doesn't really matter here, as season is over and most all goods have been disposed of. Next season fur will be cheap. Plenty of room to trap next year. Lots of deals on supplies.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

No problem chief. I've been watching the sale progress for the last two days. I could do a 'cut-n-paste' of a few pages of the catelog but no need 'cause you got the skinny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Official Nafa results. Mi. **** 73% sold for $14.05 ave.. With the **** that were unsold, aves. will be cheaper. This is before commission. You can go to their website to verify. The market TANKED. PERIOD. Roger


----------



## maurob (May 3, 2013)

High of $51.00 and low of $16.00 with many in between.
Averaged $27.80
They were woods run - no cherry picking, though almost all were over 2x caught in late oct to early nov in the U.P.
I put up my own fur and take my time.
I don't care if it is considered good or bad. It is what it is and I will be setting aside more time for **** next year as I enjoy decreasing the egg eaters from our local goose and duck grounds.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

maurob said:


> High of $51.00 and low of $16.00 with many in between.
> Averaged $27.80
> They were woods run - no cherry picking, though almost all were over 2x caught in late oct to early nov in the U.P.
> I put up my own fur and take my time.
> I don't care if it is considered good or bad. It is what it is and I will be setting aside more time for **** next year as I enjoy decreasing the egg eaters from our local goose and duck grounds.


 Your a lucky man. Quite unusual that someone would ave. 2X the sale ave.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Those are some good numbers maurob! Nice work! Not suprising considering they were late Oct and Nov ****. Waiting for them to prime makes a huge difference. Looks like they must have graded with the heavier sections. I try to wait until nov for the LP **** and half of them are usually graded with the heavy sections. I think some people don't realise (or don't want their customers to know)that the hides don't have zip codes and many end up graded in the northern heavy sections.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maurob (May 3, 2013)

furandhides said:


> Your a lucky man. Quite unusual that someone would ave. 2X the sale ave.


I stay away from the waters edge and released 6 or 7 smaller ones. Largest was a 5X and weighed 36lbs, most were between 17 and 30 pounds.


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Roger, 100 ***** ave less than $15. Still sitting on 100.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

backroadstravler said:


> Roger, 100 ***** ave less than $15. Still sitting on 100.


 Yeah. Before it's all over, a $10 bill. The guys on the Trapperman site tonight, are calling it a disaster, with prices off 50%. I've talked with several guys today, from Mi., with larger numbers, and all are telling same story. Beaver sucked too. Thanks for stepping up to the plate, and dispelling some of the B.S.. roger


----------



## johnnyrick1981 (May 27, 2008)

furandhides said:


> Yeah. Before it's all over, a $10 bill. The guys on the Trapperman site tonight, are calling it a disaster, with prices off 50%. I've talked with several guys today, from Mi., with larger numbers, and all are telling same story. *Beaver sucked too.* Thanks for stepping up to the plate, and dispelling some of the *B.S*.. roger


B.S is Right.




> (furandhides)Next season fur will be cheap.



Pretty bold prediction, or is that speculation? You might be very surprised.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

maurob said:


> High of $51.00 and low of $16.00 with many in between.
> Averaged $27.80
> They were woods run - no cherry picking, though almost all were over 2x caught in late oct to early nov in the U.P.
> I put up my own fur and take my time.
> I don't care if it is considered good or bad. It is what it is and I will be setting aside more time for **** next year as I enjoy decreasing the egg eaters from our local goose and duck grounds.


 In this post you're talking about destroying egg eating ****, and in your next post, you're letting the smaller **** go? Don't get that line of thinking.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

furandhides said:


> Yeah. Before it's all over, a $10 bill. The guys on the Trapperman site tonight, are calling it a disaster, with prices off 50%. I've talked with several guys today, from Mi., with larger numbers, and all are telling same story. Beaver sucked too. Thanks for stepping up to the plate, and dispelling some of the B.S.. roger


Roger: Brian was right they are sold in lots of a hundred or more at a time. 
I would think you would know how to check NAFA prices. Anyone with a computer can register a guest account and look at all the results for the complete sale.
Jim


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

I think I will go into the **** skin hat business.


----------



## maurob (May 3, 2013)

furandhides said:


> In this post you're talking about destroying egg eating ****, and in your next post, you're letting the smaller **** go? Don't get that line of thinking.


I have 2 little girls that check with me on most days and they are partial to the cute ones. They have been taught about management and over harvest and when they are with we will release the dinks. I do not want them to think that it is all about harvesting as many as possible without regards for the following years. They are 7 and 4 - as they get older they will have a better understanding and I am sure we will be keeping the dinks.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Brian S said:


> They don't sell one or two hides, there were 200 other hides that went for the same price. Stupid. There were over a thousand **** hides in the lot that went for $26. Stupid. Sounds like you're just looking for ammo so you can low-ball your next customer. Stupid.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just got into trapping a couple years ago. I got to know a couple guys that helped me with a beaver problem I had on my place in the NLP. These guys have been trapping for over 50 years, when they speak I listen. They explained the differences between shipping your fur, and going to a local buyer, both have pros and cons. But the one absolute was "never sell anything in Kalkaska."


----------

